# French Test for Express Entry



## anirudh.ginni87 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi All,

I have started the process to apply in Express entry.
I had qualified IELTS exam with (R:7.5, W:6, L:6, S:7.5).
My points are 360 approx., I feel these are not even near to the minimum threshold Canadian Govt. is looking for.
So, I want to improve the score by qualifying the French exam (TEF or DELF).
Can anyone please guide me if this French exam (A1 or A2 level) will help in improving my score or not?
I am married and my wife will also appear for IELTS in few weeks.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If you are wanting to get credit for French, the score that you would likely need to get any appreciable points would likely have to be in the B1 B2 range or above. 

I was born and raised in Canada, took French at school from Grrade 8 to Grade 11 and also took a few courses at university. I also speak French at home, on occasion, with my husband for practice, as he is trilingual in English, French, and German. 

If I were to sit the French test, I'd be hard pressed to achieve a B1 level without a good deal of revision. I can read Frech fairly well, but my spoken and aural (listening) abilities aren't as strong. 

You can give it a try to see how it goes - I suggest that you look at the exam links on the Government of Canada website - and whether or not it's worth the extra effort to learn French just for a few CRS points.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I have just had a look at the official website for Express Entry, and it states that the TEF exam is the only one that they will accept. 

The DELF exam is not an examination that the CIC will accept.


Here is the conversion chart to figure out how many CRS points your TEF scores are worth. Even if you achieve a Level 5 on each category, you will only add 4 points to your score... anything lower than a CLB level 5 is worth 0 (zero) points.


I have also looked at the TEF website and their Test Preparation page... the study materials that they recommend, the sample speaking and listening videos _*and*_ the examination are all in French. If you don't have at least a good knowledge of French, you _will *not*_ score very highly on the exam. This chart shows that someone with a score that is equivalent to CEFR A1/A2 won't have achieved a high enough score on the exam to meet the CLB Level 5 standard.


----------



## anirudh.ginni87 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for your kind support and help.
I appreciate you spared some time to surf the websites and dig the information out.
I also did some research on internet and found that it won't be sufficient to clear TEF (A1 and A2), but I won't be able to score more than that unless I learn it for atleast one year.
So, only option I have left is to appear in IELTS again and improve my score. I am planning for that now. 

Thanks again for your response. 

With Regards,
Anirudh


----------

